# I think he/she's okay.... but



## cpp (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi everyone

After losing two budgies within a week of each other last July, I decided to get some new ones just after Christmas and got Snowflake (mainly white/pale grey) male, and Bubble (rainbow budgie, also male???) from a local breeder. Both were about 6 months old I was told, so they're about 9 months old now.

They're very chatty, and bouncy. Both are fed an organic, human grade seed mixture (millet, quinoa, flaxseed, oat groats, hemp seed, chia, rapeside, budgie pellets and rolled oats - mixed about 50/50 with very finely chopped vegetables. I put fruit in the cage, but they don't seem to eat it. It's hard to say how much vegetable they eat because it's mixed with the seed and they chuck stuff all over the place!! 

They're in a large cage and have time outside the cage every afternoon. They talk a lot to each other, preen each other, and play with shredded paper toys. They don't bathe as such, but I do spray them with a water spray 2-3 times/week.

I've noticed recently that the top of Bubbles beak (bottom of cere) has gone white and scaly. I first thought it was stuck on veggie/seed mix, but it isn't.

When I started googling, I'm wondering whether Bubble is in fact female and is becoming adult? I don't know at what age a juvenile budgie becomes of age. Bubble is markedly smaller than SF, has pinker feet and doesn't talk so much. SF never shuts up and frequently head bobs. Bubble not so much. 

Can anyone help me on whether this beak looks normal - is it part of growing up?

I'm more than happy to take Bubble to the vets, but he really doesn't seem sick at all. 

Happy for any comments. Thanks Carolynn



cpp said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> After losing two budgies within a week of each other last July, I decided to get some new ones just after Christmas and got Snowflake (mainly white/pale grey) male, and Bubble (rainbow budgie, also male???) from a local breeder. Both were about 6 months old I was told, so they're about 9 months old now.
> 
> ...


I should add that he/she is moulting at the moment.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The beak is not normal and that is not part of growing up, it looks like a case of scaly face mites, do you have an avian vet you can see? If it is mites it needs to be treated as it will only get worse and cause serious damage.


----------



## cpp (Jul 6, 2021)

yes i do have an avian vet I can call on and will do that. thank you so much for your help.

I've booked him in tomorrow afternoon. Will post afterwards.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bubble is definitely a male budgie and I agree that it appears he has scaly mites.
Will be looking for your update tomorrow. Best wishes!*


----------



## cpp (Jul 6, 2021)

Blimey £89 for 35g of budgie!!!! Vet thinks he may indeed have scaly mites as opposed to a bacterial infection (although she didn't rule that out). First course of action was a dose of ivermectin for bubble today, and she wants to see Snowflake so that she can weigh and dose him too, so back again Monday night with him. Then back again in a 10 days with both of them for dose 2 because she reckons that bubble is so small it's difficult to give the right dilution of dose! 

Good job I had purchased a small budgie carrier just a couple of days ago.

I'm presuming he must have picked this up at the breeder, as the cage they were in wasn't in the best condition!

Hey ho, now re-mortgaging the house for 3 more visits to the vet! Hopefully that will sort him. I told him on the way home that he'd have to go out to work - amazon parcel delivery bird perhaps!

Want to thank those who answered me on this.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad you were able to get to the vet and get things taken care of.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So glad you have the proper diagnosis and treatment plan for your little one!*


----------



## cpp (Jul 6, 2021)

I've now taken both birds to the vet, although one looks clear. Can any of the community tell me whether the scaly growth on Bubble's face is likely to drop off at some point? I know it's only 3 days in, but he's not showing signs of it reducing yet. We go back next Thursday with both birds for dose 2.


----------

